# ,  / > Kenwood >  KENWOOD TK-378

## Vasilii

.       .      .        .    - ,     "   "    .
    KENWOOD     -278  . .

----------


## Vasilii

.       .     ,  ,      .

----------


## aamit

> .       .     ,  ,      .


 278/378 - KPG27D,  /   G - KPG56D (   kpg67d,      )     ,     .    /    (   ).

----------


## aamit

> ,        ,    .  ,    ,    ,           .            
>      .                     .
>           ,   ?


     ut5vf.           (   ).
   ,   .

----------


## qwer9955

,  !

 :Super:

----------


## qwer9955

,   

    144.000,  -  (     )        :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Vasilii

. aamit c  .   .       ?        ?

----------


## Vasilii

> 144.000,  -  (     )


 ,     ..,   ..   .      ..      .  ,  144.000   ,  400.  .

----------

,   ,   -  ,     , .

----------


## Vasilii

> -,    ,     ,    ,         .     .


          .   .

----------


## aamit

> aamit,     -378.   ( 
> 
> BCL_NO__   
> BCL_1___ Yes   ʻ 
> BCL_2___    ʻ 
> 
> 
> PWR_H___   
> PWR_L___) 
>     -    .   LAMP  DIAL  . LAMP          .    ?


  270G     278-    ,  .

----------


## 777Andrej

*KENWOOD TK-378   .
        .
  KPG27D,    1.    ,          2 ! 
    1 ?
      /     .
    lamp  dial       Sel.*

----------

